# Granddaddy of all Go Dawgs threads #62, time to go hunting!!!!!!!



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs kicking off another thread!!!!!

Duck season is officially opening this Saturday in the Benz!!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

Duck season opens Saturday! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs defending the Natty and hunting Ducks!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs shooting for Saturday.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 30, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs in remembrance of a DGD KyDawg!


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs for Boss Dawg!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs for Charlie!!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 31, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Aug 31, 2022)

I can hear it now ... the DAWGS hunker down in their blinds with their shotguns loaded and ready.  The announcer announces the ducks are taking the field, the top of the blind flies open and the DAWGS shotguns thunder.  UGA retrieves in earnest.  Poor ducks didn't have a chance.  Go DAWGS!


----------



## bilgerat (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2022)

Go "Friday" Dawgs! ?


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

Somebody should have locked the old thread.
GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Athens Orthopedics Center to get these old shoulders moving with out some of this pain


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs in remembrance of a DGD KyDawg!


ABSOLUTELY!  GO DAWGS! BO$$ DAWG still lives in our hearts.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Browning Slayer (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Aug 31, 2022)

GO duck hunting DAWGS!


----------



## JDBrown (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2022)

RIP KYDawg


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## Silver Britches (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to turn the Dawgs loose!


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

Go broken down Dawg Fans


----------



## Rackmaster (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs. This old fella gonna watch all season and pass on hunting and fishing. Well really no choice. I fell back in June and damaged my shoulders. Tore rotator cuff in both shoulders and biceps ligaments in both shoulders. Odd thing is I only have pain in one shoulder. And yes the doctors think the other shoulder not hurting is the one that should be operated on first. Oh well I do get to see who comes in hurt from the UGA teams.


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs. This old fella gonna watch all season and pass on hunting and fishing. Well really no choice. I fell back in June and damaged my shoulders. Tore rotator cuff in both shoulders and biceps ligaments in both shoulders. Odd thing is I only have pain in one shoulder. And yes the doctors think the other shoulder not hurting is the one that should be operated on first. Oh well I do get to see who comes in hurt from the UGA teams.


Go Dawgs getting repaired and healed up!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting the long weekend!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Aug 31, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Aug 31, 2022)

Go Dawgs starting the season on the injured list!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

Just woke up to yell Go Dawgs!!!!!!!









Yep the wife slapped me!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 1, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 1, 2022)

Who Let the DAWGS OUT ... Go DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Sep 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## trad bow (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs just now getting up!!!!!!



Man I sure slept good!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting antsy!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Sep 1, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs. This old fella gonna watch all season and pass on hunting and fishing. Well really no choice. I fell back in June and damaged my shoulders. Tore rotator cuff in both shoulders and biceps ligaments in both shoulders. Odd thing is I only have pain in one shoulder. And yes the doctors think the other shoulder not hurting is the one that should be operated on first. Oh well I do get to see who comes in hurt from the UGA teams.



 Here's to a speedy recovery and..........



GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO
DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting on the back porch waiting to watch the Big Dawg Eat


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs finally off restriction. Mrs. elfiii is healed up enough I'm OK with her being alone for a while. I'll catch the game on the Dawgs app at deer camp.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs finally off restriction. Mrs. elfiii is healed up enough I'm OK with her being alone for a while. I'll catch the game on the Dawgs app at deer camp.


Go healed up Dawgs!!!!! 

Go deer camp bound Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Friday Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 2, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Tomorrow we duck hunt - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!

Going to a funeral in Arab, AL.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 2, 2022)

Rest well today DAWGS, tomorrow we duck hunt!  GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 2, 2022)

Go you duck huntin' Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs about to eat breakfast! Travel safe to Dawgs traveling.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Getting fired UP!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 2, 2022)

Ready to go! Setup new outside porch complete with grill, smoker, comfy chairs, 65” TV and of course my UGA globe corner light.

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2022)

formula1 said:


> Ready to go! Setup new outside porch complete with grill, smoker, comfy chairs, 65” TV and of course my UGA globe corner light.
> 
> Go Dawgs!
> View attachment 1174077


NICE! Got a TV outside too in the pool house bar.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS. Big dawg gonna eat some duck tomorrow.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs with snazzy game viewing areas!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2022)

One of the viewed from the hotel and inside the hotel. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 2, 2022)

GO YOU JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!
HUNKER DOWN!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs just chilling and waiting for the kickoff. Sure hope the Ga DNR worries about dove hunters and leave those Georgia duck hunting Dawgs alone!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 2, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS!View attachment 1174146


Always wanted to ride that thing.
GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Always wanted to ride that thing.
> GO DAWGS!!!


I have too! Just ain’t ever done it.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 2, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> GO DAWGS!View attachment 1174151


Man.... You ugly..... She pretty.   See you tomorrow!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Man.... You ugly..... She pretty.   See you tomorrow!


? love you too pal! GO DAWGS! See ya tomorrow.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!! Y’all have fun in the ATL @ADDICTED2HUNTIN


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs tired of the 50 mile long yard sale from Bryant, AL. to Section, AL. We rode that thing twice yesterday and once today.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS! love the GA Dawgs on the wheels, but love this pic.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS FROM THE ROOFTOP BAR!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 2, 2022)

To those of you going to the game, represent for those of us who can’t make it! Leave your voices in Atlanta! 
Y’all be safe, and have a great time, my Dawg brothas and sistas! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## antharper (Sep 3, 2022)

Game day !!! Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Game day is finally here. GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Rise up and represent the Dawgs!!!!!

Let's Go Dawgs!!!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

Duck season is in! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS ... locked, loaded and ready to take dem Ducks!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs! Let's start hunting another championship by killing the Ducks first.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Dang it folks, I have the pre-game jitters!!!!! I think I do this every game, every year!!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2022)

GO GAME DAY DAWGS!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2022)

We have arrived at a great moment in time. It's GAME DAY! 
GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

It’s Saturday in Athens town! Go Dawgs in Atlanta too!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

6 hours to go
GO DAWGS


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2022)

Butt smokin,  inside & out
GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Butt smokin,  inside & out
> GO DAWGS!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1174272View attachment 1174273View attachment 1174275


LOVE IT! GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Butt smokin,  inside & out
> GO DAWGS!!!!
> 
> View attachment 1174272View attachment 1174273View attachment 1174275


Love the set up!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Wife's boss is supplying the pork for us today, he doesn't know it's Georgia Game, he thinks it's for Labor day


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!! Just need some cooler weather and all will be right in the world!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS representing at the cafe 356. This flag goes everyway with us and we've met a lot of DGDs all over.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting nervous!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 3, 2022)

Mizzippi jb, Lil jb, and @ADDICTED2HUNTIN 
Done rolled up in here


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Mizzippi jb, Lil jb, and @ADDICTED2HUNTIN
> Done rolled up in here View attachment 1174319


Go Dawgs representing the G!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 3, 2022)

I’m ready!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Game time, go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2022)

It’s time to eat some duck!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> Mizzippi jb, Lil jb, and @ADDICTED2HUNTIN
> Done rolled up in here View attachment 1174319


Glad y’all came by bro!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2022)

Offense is tearing it up!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs! They be looking good!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 3, 2022)

Eating them ducks up!! GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Go 1-0 Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 3, 2022)

How ‘bout them Dawgs! Woooooooooo hooooooooooo!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 3, 2022)

Go duck commanding Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Great way to start the season!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 3, 2022)

Not a problem 

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Successful duck hunt - GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS spittin' dem duck feathers out after a fowl feast!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking like they were playing a cupcake!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful rainy Sunday morning!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2022)

Forgot to post my celebration drink yesterday. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Baroque Brass (Sep 4, 2022)

Them Dawgs took way over the limit of duck!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 4, 2022)

Happy 90th Coach. Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2022)

I liked what Stetson had to say post game. Next week we might run the ball 40 times to win. It’s about winning as a team. Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a rainy Sunday afternoon!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs picking up where we left off back in January.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 4, 2022)

Go wet Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)

We should be ranked #1 

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> We should be ranked #1
> 
> Go Dawgs


I prefer not to be number 1, I like 2 or 3 better. Gives the guys a chip on their shoulder!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs picking feathers out of their teeth!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs running from the game warden from killing ducks out of season!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs still on the hunt for some Samford Bulldogs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Malaki Starks!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!! Still undefeated since winning the NC!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 5, 2022)

Good Labor Day morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Undefeated DAWGS!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the rain!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs smoking butts and ribs despite the rain!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!! Ready to shoot a few does!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for deer season!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs! That reminds me, I have to get another face mask for deer hunting. Lost the one I had late last season. They help protect from the skeeters and flies in these swamps.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs! That reminds me, I have to get another face mask for deer hunting. Lost the one I had late last season. They help protect from the skeeters and flies in these swamps.


Go Dawgs wearing face mask so they don't scare the deer to death!!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2022)

It's GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldawg! GO DAWGS all season long.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs! 1-0 defending NC’s!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 5, 2022)

Nothing finer in the land. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs nothing could be finer!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs not hunting til October


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs only hunting National Championships right now!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a beautiful afternoon!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 5, 2022)

Watching the game on TV for the first time tonight. GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 5, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> Watching the game on TV for the first time tonight. GO DAWGS!View attachment 1174787


Looks like they winning again!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dogs, we are really blessed to be led by Coach Smart. 

Headed to Biloxi soon to gamble, any pointers or do’s and dont’s appreciated.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs winning!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 5, 2022)

Thank god I’m not a GT FAN. GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs blessed to be Dawg fan!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 5, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Headed to Biloxi soon to gamble, any pointers or do’s and dont’s appreciated.


Have a limit to spend and don't go over it! 

Represent the G in Mississippi!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Go Dogs, we are really blessed to be led by Coach Smart.
> 
> Headed to Biloxi soon to gamble, any pointers or do’s and dont’s appreciated.



Only take what you can afford to lose,  when that's gone walk away!!!!!

Remember if you get on a winning streak, always cash out ahead of what you brought and walk away!!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 6, 2022)

Good morning undefeated National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 6, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs back at work!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS runnin' this State after Bugs Get Squashed ... Again!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs not taking any pity on Samford Saturday! I want them mauled and buried before the 2nd quarter even begins.

GO SAVAGES!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 6, 2022)

Nectar of the Gods


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs! 2nd and 3rd team QB play this week would be awesome! It's a team game. No need to run up Stetson's numbers.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 6, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!
> View attachment 1174915






GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching the replay of the duck massacre on the SEC network.m


----------



## elfiii (Sep 6, 2022)

It's a great day to be a Dawg!

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 6, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 6, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to bed,man I'm tired!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 7, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 7, 2022)

Go DAWGS for what should be a bench emptying game on Saturday!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 7, 2022)

GO you Georgia BullDAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 7, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2022)

Go dawgs cuttin grass and havin a beer


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Wednesday Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 7, 2022)

Go dawgs being tired of the heat and rain moreso than I can remember


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready for the rain to leave!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 7, 2022)

GO FALL SEEKIN’DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs winning despite the weather!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 7, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to shoot a fawn!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Time to rise and shine!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 8, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 8, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2022)

I would give Stet 1-2 series Sat., that’s it.
Anybody with a hang nail sits too.

Noticed on PFF Safety Chris Smith is the highest graded position player…..in all of college football. Based on coverage skills and run support. What’s encouraging is tracking his 4 yr scores just shows our staff can coach em up, with every season his coverage and tackling grades have elevated. 
He is a clear example of many kids needing to stay for all 4 and earning more. Let’s Go!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to deer camp! Woo hoo, it's finally here!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs, left work early, got to hot and got sick.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs feeling old today!!!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 8, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs feeling old today!!!!!


GO Dawgs 87 is just a number pal! ?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

mizzippi jb said:


> GO Dawgs 87 is just a number pal! ?




Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 8, 2022)

H22 reminded me tonight that I was on the field during band day at UGA when Prince Charles(Now KING) came to the game. I can't believe I forgot about that. That was the same time James Brown played Dooly's Junkyard DAWGS at half time. GO DAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 8, 2022)

@John Cooper, hope you get better! GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

ADDICTED2HUNTIN said:


> @John Cooper, hope you get better! GO DAWGS!


Thanks, I guess it's just the heat. Of course I was out side under a hot truck and trailer on hot asphalt. 

Go Dawgs feeling better now!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 8, 2022)

GO feeling better DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 8, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> H22 reminded me tonight that I was on the field during band day at UGA when Prince Charles(Now KING) came to the game. I can't believe I forgot about that. That was the same time James Brown played Dooly's Junkyard DAWGS at half time. GO DAWGS!



i was there too, you are lucky the prince didn’t put a move on you, or is that the creepier Prince Andrew?? Watching James Brown that day on the cheerleaders elevated box singing “Dooleys…Junkyaaaaad Dawgs”, was really cool. I remember it being a hot Georgia day and bet all the brown liquor JB drank beforehand was pouring outta him.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 8, 2022)

Go Dawgs reflecting on history!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 9, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs gettin’ a whole lot of rain! Been raining all night, and still raining. A turtle just knocked on my door and asked could he come inside to get out of the rain.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> i was there too, you are lucky the prince didn’t put a move on you, or is that the creepier Prince Andrew?? Watching James Brown that day on the cheerleaders elevated box singing “Dooleys…Junkyaaaaad Dawgs”, was really cool. I remember it being a hot Georgia day and bet all the brown liquor JB drank beforehand was pouring outta him.


 He was sweating bad. I went to get his autograph(you can't even read it) and he had on those white nylon pants and had a WAD of Benjamins in his front pocket.(you could see through the pant pocket)


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS greeting her hubby with a GO DAWGS instead of a good mornin this morning.


----------



## campboy (Sep 9, 2022)

Good morning and...... GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to be 2-0


----------



## trad bow (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 9, 2022)

GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS! Sic Em!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2022)

I prefer we don’t ever schedule the likes of a Sanford again but get why we play them, too. It’s not a strong win.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dogs playing up to their potential in our last 3 games taking down the blue bloods Michigan, Bama and Oregon.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs gonna get some backups in the game tomorrow!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 9, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Hope to see every healthy person on the roster see some playing time tomorrow.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 9, 2022)

fishnguy said:


> Go Dawgs gonna get some backups in the game tomorrow!


Branson Robinson hopefully!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to see the 2nd, 3rd, and 4th stringers get in on the action tomorrow. Aaaaaaa


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 9, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 10, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs! Here's to the Defense gaining experience and still getting a shutout on touchdowns. I'll be working until 5pm.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 10, 2022)

Good game day morning National Champions!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs on game day


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Saturday morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 10, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 10, 2022)

Go opening day Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 10, 2022)

GO GAME DAY DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Great lead in Ms H. 

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 10, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Great lead in Ms H.
> 
> Go Dawgs


Well, it is the first home game and if you've never been to one, you won't get it. Love that trumpet solo. GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 10, 2022)

Been to more than I can count.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 10, 2022)

2-0 How bout them Dawgs! 

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

Whoop whoop 

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 10, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS!


Goose bumps every time


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 10, 2022)

GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!

2 - 0

Prolly gonna be #1 but don't need it yet.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> GO YOU HAIRY DAWGS!!
> 
> 2 - 0
> 
> Prolly gonna be #1 but don't need it yet.


I agree,  I would rather stay 2 or 3.

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 10, 2022)

It’s a good day when we roll and our rivals go down to KY in the swamp! Plus GSU about to roll Nebraska.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 10, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the woods..


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## formula1 (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Still the Champs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2022)

How bout them BULLDAWGS!!!!!!!!!!!!!! 
Thinking about going to Hilltop for Bulldawgs talk brunch.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs winning!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Next up is the Chickens, Go Chicken plucking Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 11, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs plucking some more birds


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching it monsoon on the mountain,  I'm not gonna worry unless I see a big boat floating by!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs hanging deer stands and basking in the glory of a 2-0 start.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting with mom .


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 11, 2022)

GO #1 DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to grill some yard birds!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs sitting with mom .


I'm sorry. GO DAWGS.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 11, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs!!!!
> 
> Next up is the Chickens, Go Chicken plucking Dawgs!!!!!


I hate we will be playing there. That dang chicken........ But I will by in South Cackalacky to represent the DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 11, 2022)

Go rainy day Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I'm sorry. GO DAWGS.


We are just trying to enjoy the time we have!!!!! 
At least mom is laughing and not being hostile, that is a good thing. 

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Hang in there John I know what you’re going through.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 11, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2022)

Good morning Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2022)

Go DAWGS draggin' it out to go to work!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs already at work!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS. IF I was playing the pick ems, I woulda won on the FL vs KY game. I just had a feeling KY was GON win.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Sep 12, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS. IF I was playing the pick ems, I woulda won on the FL vs KY game. I just had a feeling KY was GON win.  GO DAWGS!



I'm gonna hire you to make my picks for me because I'm really lousy at it! 

Go Dawgs recovering from hunting, ladder stand hanging and food plot working all in one weekend.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 12, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> GO DAWGS. IF I was playing the pick ems, I woulda won on the FL vs KY game. I just had a feeling KY was GON win.  GO DAWGS!



I picked KY, but then there were those other picks.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs sitting with mom .


???? still praying!
Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to head home!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs sitting in recliner cause a thunderstorm ran me inside before finishing food plot.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs still on top of college football!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 12, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 12, 2022)

Hope Kirby has Ga more focused this week vs the game roosters.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 12, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 12, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs, it's Tuesday!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 13, 2022)

Go DAWGS #1 in da polls dat don't count!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 13, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 13, 2022)

GO you GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to ring that stupid rooster's neck!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Chickens are made for eating. 
LET The BIG DAWG EAT


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 13, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a nice cool night!!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2022)

Good morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 14, 2022)

Go DAWGS wid dat chicken pluckier ready to go for fried chicken dinner for the winner!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS headed to South Cackalacky to show some DAWG love. Going to a wing cook off Friday night along with some great music by Cody Webb at the Marina.  Taking the 7 ft. GA DAWGS flag.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs feeling some fall in the air!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to knock the cocka doodle doo doo out of that dang stupid rooster! That rooster is a homo!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 14, 2022)

It looks like SC is currently 129th outta 131 teams stopping the run, while only a few positions better running the ball. Hoping we can get our running game going to the tune of 300+ yds.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs needing to get they act together this week. No more cadillacing like last week.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 14, 2022)

GO DAWGS.
Had to switch to the camo hat for deer hunting.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs everything taste like chicken


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 14, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs!!


And again Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 14, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 14, 2022)




----------



## elfiii (Sep 14, 2022)

Go Dawgs finishing out the day.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 15, 2022)

Early morning "Go Dawgs" for folks that like some chicken cooked one way or another.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2022)

Go later in the early morning Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 15, 2022)

Ate fried chicken last night to help da DAWGS!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 15, 2022)

There should be plenty of chicken on the field for the taking right after the game!

Eat well Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 15, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 15, 2022)

Go DAWGS getting X-rays


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Wild Wings as I speak. Had 6 sauced tenders with Ranchilada and something else.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 15, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## trad bow (Sep 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## slow motion (Sep 15, 2022)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 15, 2022)

What do you say to a DAWG that got into the chickens on this coming Saturday? D*!? GOOD DAWG.

Wooooooooooooooooo. GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 15, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!

Tomorrow is Game Day!!!!!!!

Time to pluck some chickens!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 16, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 16, 2022)

Go you chicken plucking DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 16, 2022)

Yes sir, Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS in south Carolina.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading towards Athens.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 16, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs up a tree on a gorgeous great day to be a Dawg!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs already finding scrapes!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 16, 2022)

GO deer hunting DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs heading towards Athens.


Hope all goes well DawgBro!!!!!

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs home from Athens and all dope up


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 16, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs home from Athens and all dope up


Hope all goes well! Keep us posted.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixing to head home!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs for @trad bow hope you are doing good brother!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 16, 2022)

I’m alright. Still doped up.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## AugustaDawg (Sep 16, 2022)

Go you hairy DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 16, 2022)

Go you junk yard Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 16, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 16, 2022)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 16, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 17, 2022)

Go you game day Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 17, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!! 

GO YOU HAIRY JUNKYARD DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs with a no sleep night


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 17, 2022)

Rise up DAWG Nation, it’s game day!  GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS that are gonna miss the game today. Wife is off next week and wants to go to the beach for a few days so we're about to head south. Don't think it'll be on anywhere there.
@trad bow hang in there man. Remember for the first few days after surgery stay vigilant with pain meds. Good luck with recovery. Folks are praying for your healing.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

@trad bow hang in there man. Remember for the first few days after surgery stay vigilant with pain meds. Good luck with recovery. Folks are praying for your healing.[/QUOTE]
Thank you. The meds are doing their job. Right now pain is in right shoulder. I can get it to ease off with Tylenol.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

I’m going to go lay down in the bed. Hopefully me wife will not kick me


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2022)

GO GAME DAY DAWGS!


----------



## antharper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs at work on game day ! Wishing I was in a tree ?


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I’m going to go lay down in the bed. Hopefully me wife will not kick me


???? you feel better, I having epidurals done Monday on my back at L5/S1, 2nd round for me!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs trying to heal!


----------



## hayseed_theology (Sep 17, 2022)

Game Day! Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS. With a change in plans. Didn't even make it to 400 and the youngest called he is flying in tomorrow night to visit for a bit before he heads back out of the country. So now we are sitting in big D's having breakfast.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Sep 17, 2022)

Go you undefeated Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 17, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> ???? you feel better, I having epidurals done Monday on my back at L5/S1, 2nd round for me!


I ended up having those fused and a cage placed around them. Rough surgery because the first part of cage was installed thru my lower abdomen one day. Two days later the procedure was finished up by rolling me over and installing the other half of the cage. My abdomen looks like I had a c-section and A 12# baby


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Back pain sucks!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs, no lie boys I didn't get out of bed till 9:30, slept like a baby!!!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 17, 2022)

Closer to "Do it" time. Go Dawgs! Prayers for speedy recovery to healing Dawgs. Kudos to change of plan Dawgs.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 17, 2022)

trad bow said:


> I ended up having those fused and a cage placed around them. Rough surgery because the first part of cage was installed thru my lower abdomen one day. Two days later the procedure was finished up by rolling me over and installing the other half of the cage. My abdomen looks like I had a c-section and A 12# baby


I only hit the like button cause I'm pulling for you. Back surgery has to be rough. 
GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting closer to game time!!!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 17, 2022)

Game time on the SC coast. Go DAWGS.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go beach Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 17, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs almost game time!!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2022)

GO 3-0 DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs missing the whole game. I was working foodplots and thought it started at 4.?


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking like this team may be good enough to win another natty. Who’s stoppin that offense?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2022)

@elfiii That sucks! But, catch this week on the replay. Go Dawgs getting food plots planted!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 17, 2022)

Go 3-0 Dawgs! I say it’s GREAT to be a Georgia Bulldog!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs watching Florida struggling!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 17, 2022)

GO DAWGS! The reptiles on the verge of loosing 2 in a row


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

What a great day to be a Dawg fan!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 17, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 18, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 18, 2022)

Go DAWGS spittin' out dem chiken' feathers and rested up on da Sunday!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 18, 2022)

Go one armed Dawgs


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 18, 2022)

Go 3-0 Dawgs expecting to be 4-0 next Sunday!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Buford_Dawg (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!  Good win yesterday, keep it rolling.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs wanting a nap after eating too much!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs not liking all the snake oil the sports rags are selling!!!! 

I hope Kirby can keep this team focused and keep their game mind engaged!!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 18, 2022)

Go #1 Dawgs! How 'bout them Daaaaaaaaaaaaaawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 18, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## elfiii (Sep 18, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 18, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 18, 2022)

Go dawgs making OSU and Alabama fans jealous because the talking heads saying  UGA and the rest, even the Bammer worshiping Finebaum


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 18, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 19, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs still tasting the chicken tenders!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 19, 2022)

Go DAWGS choppin' wood and ignoring media hype!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 19, 2022)

Kent State = good time to go bow hunting Sat.


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs, stay focused!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 19, 2022)

#1 and having fun! How ‘bout them Dawgs!

GOOOOOOOOOOO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 19, 2022)

Looks like we are down a DB with William Poole GON.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 19, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2022)

westcobbdog said:


> Looks like we are down a DB with William Poole GON.


Go Dawgs being stacked we ain't worried!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 19, 2022)

Night Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 19, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2022)

Wake up Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 20, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 20, 2022)

Morning DAWG fans ... GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 20, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Glad Brock plays for the good guys!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 20, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs! Glad Brock plays for the good guys!


Meeeeeeeeeeee Too! Go DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 20, 2022)

GO TOP DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 20, 2022)

GO #1 DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS

Had my epidurals (2) yesterday at L5/s1 doing better today.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 20, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 20, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 21, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

Glad Dawgbro's are doing better!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2022)

Go you hairy Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Hump Day DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs to physical therapy on the shoulder


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs to physical therapy on the shoulder


Go Dawgs getting twisted, pulled, but getting well!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs mid week!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 21, 2022)

GO YOU SILVER BRITCHES!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## trad bow (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs watering food plot


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to head home!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 21, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs chilling!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs wanting to watch UGA vs Kent State but refuse to pay for it!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 21, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs wanting to watch UGA vs Kent State but refuse to pay for it!


Just come to the game then ?
GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 21, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Almost time to whoop up on Saban's alma mater. 

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2022)

Let's Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking coffee


----------



## trad bow (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 22, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> Good morning National Champions!!!
> 
> Almost time to whoop up on Saban's alma mater.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!!


HAHAHA That's what I have been saying all week.  Bought tickets to go to this one.  It'll be my first time going to a game in Athens.  Looking forward to it.  GO Thursday Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2022)

Slingshot85 said:


> HAHAHA That's what I have been saying all week.  Bought tickets to go to this one.  It'll be my first time going to a game in Athens.  Looking forward to it.  GO Thursday Dawgs!



Enjoy 

There is nothing in the world like it!!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 22, 2022)

Go DAWGS1


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs wanting to watch UGA vs Kent State but refuse to pay for it!


Same here, but I grew up listening to Munson, so I can follow a game on the radio. Amazes me how many girls can't. 


Slingshot85 said:


> HAHAHA That's what I have been saying all week.  Bought tickets to go to this one.  It'll be my first time going to a game in Athens.  Looking forward to it.  GO Thursday Dawgs!


Aint nothing finer! You're gonna be addicted. GO DAWGS!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating lunch.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready for afternoon nap ?


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Duff (Sep 22, 2022)

Heading to Athens Saturday morning, Go Dawgs!!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2022)

Go game bound Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs coming to Athens town Saturday!


----------



## campboy (Sep 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!! Gettin ready for my first trip to Athens!! Who else will be there? Want to meet up?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixin to head home!!!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS! the wife and I will be there with our little girl


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs, my weekend to work!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs who are meeting up and fellowshipping before the game.


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Gonna watch this game from the recliner!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 22, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 22, 2022)

Night Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Gonna finish watching the 3rd quarter of this WV/VT game then go to bed!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

Go Dawgs drinking a cold beverage.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 22, 2022)

Watching this game makes me love the mailman much more than the China doll JT. GO DAWGS


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 22, 2022)

slow motion said:


> Go Dawgs drinking a cold beverage.


Right there with ya! GO DAWGS


----------



## slow motion (Sep 22, 2022)

GO DAWGS.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

Go late nite Dawgs.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs packing the truck for deer camp.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 23, 2022)

Go deer hunting Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 23, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Friday morning DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 23, 2022)

TGIF Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Sep 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!! Ready for my first game!! Mostly concerned about parking than anything else


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)

Excited for the first timers on here going to the game tomorrow. Aint nothing like it. GO DAWGS!


----------



## campboy (Sep 23, 2022)

If any of y'all want to try to meet up shoot me a pm


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)

campboy said:


> GO DAWGS!!!! Ready for my first game!! Mostly concerned about parking than anything else


Just go as early as possible. There are parking decks downtown, but they fill up fast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)

campboy said:


> If any of y'all want to try to meet up shoot me a pm


Wish I was gonna be in town.


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Dogs, be sure and check out Picken's catch last night for the Steelers.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## campboy (Sep 23, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Wish I was gonna be in town.



Me too!! Would love to meet y'all and have a Jack and coke!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 23, 2022)

Get r done, Friday Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs. Ran into a DGD at lunch and got a big hug from a BIG dawg. Mac Guest. Played 1976-1978 now the president of the lettermen's club. Had a nice visit.


----------



## Duff (Sep 23, 2022)

Go BIG BEAR HUGGING DAWGS!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 23, 2022)

Duff said:


> Go BIG BEAR HUGGING DAWGS!!!!


Got that right. Mack is a BIG fella. GO DAWGS!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to protect their territory!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 23, 2022)

campboy said:


> GO DAWGS!!!! Ready for my first game!! Mostly concerned about parking than anything else


Our first game too. That’s what me and my wife was just talking about. Plan on getting there around 9:00 and taking it all in.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 23, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 23, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## greendawg (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!  I am mad about the stupid television deal for this game.  You can only watch it through SECN+.  #1 ranked team that draws huge views each week and you can't even get the game for free.


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to deer camp


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs getting biscuits in Watkinsville


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 24, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO gameday DAWGS!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Go early rising Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

greendawg said:


> Go Dawgs!!  I am mad about the stupid television deal for this game.  You can only watch it through SECN+.  #1 ranked team that draws huge views each week and you can't even get the game for free.


Look for someone to stream it on YouTube. Should be able to find it.


----------



## campboy (Sep 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS HEADED TO ATHENS!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Go game day DAWGS. Sic em.


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Waiting on the wife and little girl to get ready, then we will be heading out! GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

GO Athens bound DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 24, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Yep. Go DAWGS.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs in a tree


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Look for someone to stream it on YouTube. Should be able to find it.



I ended up subscribing to ESPN+. $9.99 a month. Can cancel at any time and probably will after today.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2022)

Go game day Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Duff (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs 1 hour to game time!


----------



## Shadow11 (Sep 24, 2022)

Cool Hand Luke said:


> I ended up subscribing to ESPN+. $9.99 a month. Can cancel at any time and probably will after today.
> 
> GO DAWGS!!!


This^^^

Same here. It's a shame we have to, but 10 bucks isn't too bad. Just don't fall for the little thing they try to do when you 1st download the app and sign up, which is.... they try to get you to sign for the entire year for 100 bucks. Like you said, you can do it monthly for 10.00 and cancel anytime.


----------



## campboy (Sep 24, 2022)

@Duff


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

campboy said:


> View attachment 1178613
> @Duff


Enjoy the game, brother! You’ve got to bark and holler real good for our warriors today!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

With 92+ thousand of your closest friends. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs on another scrimmage day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Glory, Glory to GEORGIA!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

Well, I'm wore slap out. What the what?


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Well, I'm wore slap out. What the what?



Some "scrimmage" huh?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2022)

Had to watch the game on my phone,  glad I did, what the heck were we doing?????


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Had to watch the game on my phone,  glad I did, what the heck were we doing?????



Phoning it in from the locker room.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs on another scrimmage day.






GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 24, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> GO DAWGS!



That'll teach me huh?


----------



## slow motion (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs happy with a win. Even an ugly win is a win.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 24, 2022)

I bet the networks are wishing they had shown it. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Duff (Sep 24, 2022)

Go sloppy Dawgs!!  Still my Hauses!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 24, 2022)

Go not sharp Dawgs! Fix your crap!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 24, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs on another scrimmage day.


Don’t ever say that again


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dogs reading their press clippings. Opposing D mostly outstanding today at one on one tackling, we could learn from that tenacity. We have lots to work on including everything, but three turnovers are sloppy football.


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs! Needed that game! We will be fine from here!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 24, 2022)

Glad we weren’t playing a good team today. We woulda got whooped! I’ll take the W.  GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs still watching football!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 24, 2022)

Go Dawgs rooting for Pittmans Hogs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2022)

Just woke up to say Go Dawgs!¡!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 25, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

Let's put that one behind us and learn from it..

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 25, 2022)

Good morning DAWG nation!

Go DAWGS gonna get a beat down from Kirby in practice this week!


----------



## campboy (Sep 25, 2022)

Good morning!! Left Athens and stayed with some friends in Social Circle last night. Headed home to Rome. GO DAWGS!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Rome bound Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Sunday evening Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 25, 2022)

GO DAWGS playing golf and winning in the Presidents cup golf today. GO DAWGS and GO USA!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Duff (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 25, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!@


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs on a Monday morning!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 26, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating  breakfast


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 26, 2022)

Go DAWGS beginning a new week!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs needing some more rest this morning


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs drankin their first cup of coffee!!!!!


----------



## formula1 (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs looking forward to Virginia opening day Saturday. Time to fill the freezer!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Sep 26, 2022)

As my  homies in Iowa who are dawg fans say...... "gooo Daaaagggs"


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 26, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 26, 2022)

Time for this old Dawg to say Go Dawgs and good nite my fellow Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 26, 2022)

H22 laughing at me watching Finebaum. He says I shouldn't  take it so serious. I just have to walk off when those Alabama folks talk.  GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to the woods in the morning for the 1st time! 

This Dawg LOVES cool weather!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs slanging arrows


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs not going to be able to sleep good tonight, ready to go to the woods!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 26, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 27, 2022)




----------



## slow motion (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed hunting while the rest of us are at work.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 27, 2022)

Go DAWGS watchin' da storm and getting ready to make a trip to get my fishing house on the coast secure.


----------



## trad bow (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2022)

Go late morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 27, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs been off the last 2 days, catching up around the house/camper on some work. 

Tomorrow back to the grind stone


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 27, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2022)

Early morning Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!!

GO humpday DAWGS!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs adding another WR to the 2023 class


----------



## trad bow (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Duff (Sep 28, 2022)

Go nippy morning Dawgs!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs ready to get this rain over with!
Messes up the whole weekend plans!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2022)

Go lunchtime Dawgs!!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating Chinese!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2022)

GO Dawgs eating grilled chicken after the gym workout! 
Protein, Protein, Protein!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 28, 2022)

GO DAWGS after a pork plate at Smokehouse BBQ


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> GO Dawgs ready to get this rain over with!
> Messes up the whole weekend plans!!


And that's the truth. Going to my niece's wedding at The Ruins at Kellum in Cleveland Ga. Total outdoor venue and I'll miss the game.  H22 will be sporting his red GEORGIA tie. GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 28, 2022)

Go DAWGS back from batting down the hatches at the coast.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 28, 2022)

MudDucker said:


> Go DAWGS back from batting down the hatches at the coast.


I hope my brother did that and took his big fishing boat out of the water before the wedding. He lives on the coast.


----------



## Duff (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs Mrs 22 coming to God’s Country!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 28, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's the truth. Going to my niece's wedding at The Ruins at Kellum in Cleveland Ga. Total outdoor venue and I'll miss the game.  H22 will be sporting his red GEORGIA tie. GO DAWGS!


Sorry for your loss…..seriously though who gets married on a Saturday during football season!?!?! My wife and I got married on October 13th (Sunday) for this exact reason!!
GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 28, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 28, 2022)

Trying to get the night over with at work. Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs praying for all of of Florida GON brothers! That storm is nasty!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 29, 2022)

Silver Britches said:


> Go Dawgs praying for all of of Florida GON brothers! That storm is nasty!


Yep!  We can pull each others chains all day long about football, but ihope everyone makes it through safely.  prayers for everyone down there.  You are right, that is a nasty storm.


----------



## Duff (Sep 29, 2022)

Go early morning concrete pouring Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 29, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Still undefeated!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> And that's the truth. Going to my niece's wedding at The Ruins at Kellum in Cleveland Ga. Total outdoor venue and I'll miss the game.  H22 will be sporting his red GEORGIA tie. GO DAWGS!



Watch the All State commercial and take a little bedlam with you to the wedding.


----------



## MudDucker (Sep 29, 2022)

Go DAWGS from breezy south Ga!


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 29, 2022)

Go DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs back from the mountains and headed to deer camp tomorrow!


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dogs, who's gonna show up Sat night, the team that rocked Oregon and SC pretty good or the one that struggled with Kent State, a respectable but lesser opponent?


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 29, 2022)

The Dawgs will be ready for the SEC gauntlet! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Slingshot85 (Sep 29, 2022)

Ready to get this last night of the week over with. TGIF (for me anyways).  Hoping for a shutout by the Dawgs, an upset by Arkansas and and absolute slaughter by NC State.  Go Dawgs.


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 29, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 30, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

TGIF 

GO DAWGS!!!!!


----------



## slow motion (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Illinois deer camp for their first Midwest deer hunt.


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

TGIF

Headed to Huntsville,  Alabama tomorrow morning to pick up the 2006 Jeep TJ Rubicon I bought,  after I sold my 2002 TJ Sport!!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs headed to Athens to get these stitches out of my shoulder.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs removing stitches and buying jeeps


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)




----------



## MudDucker (Sep 30, 2022)

Go DAWGS from Acworth with grandkids!


----------



## fishnguy (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs waiting on my breakfast order.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS in THE Classic City.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs back from our anniversary trip to the mountains and headed to deer camp to plant food plots.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs back from our anniversary trip to the mountains and headed to deer camp to plant food plots.


Happy Anniversary. Headed to the mountains to witness my youngest niece get married Saturday. GO DAWGS!


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Happy Anniversary. Headed to the mountains to witness my youngest niece get married Saturday. GO DAWGS!



We were close to Blue Ridge. Leaves haven't started to turn yet. Take some long sleeves. It's "crisp" in the morning. Felt good too!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2022)

elfiii said:


> We were close to Blue Ridge. Leaves haven't started to turn yet. Take some long sleeves. It's "crisp" in the morning. Felt good too!


I wearing a long sleeved pants suit. May wear long john's under it.  It's an evening wedding outside in Cleveland.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> I wearing a long sleeved pants suit. May wear long john's under it.  It's an evening wedding outside in Cleveland.



Take the long johns, just in case.  I was fishing late in the afternoon Tuesday just before sunset and got in a hurry wading back downstream to the cabin. Took a tumble on a slick rock and had to "sit down" quick in Fighting Town creek. Brrrrrr!!!!!!!! I think my bones have warmed back up to normal. The soft tissue should return to 98.6 today.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Take the long johns, just in case.  I was fishing late in the afternoon Tuesday just before sunset and got in a hurry wading back downstream to the cabin. Took a tumble on a slick rock and had to "sit down" quick in Fighting Town creek. Brrrrrr!!!!!!!! I think my bones have warmed back up to normal. The soft tissue should return to 98.6 today.


Woops. I did that duck huntin standing in a beaver run. Shot and slipped all the way down. Waders were slap full of water.


----------



## elfiii (Sep 30, 2022)

mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woops. I did that duck huntin standing in a beaver run. Shot and slipped all the way down. Waders were slap full of water.





Been there, done that too. When you stand back up and water is running out of the breech of your shotgun is how you know you have just had a bad day.


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Sep 30, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Been there, done that too. When you stand back up and water is running out of the breech of your shotgun is how you know you have just had a bad day.


H22 grabbed my gun first then yanked me up by my waders. I felt like I was on a six flags ride he yanked me up so fast and high.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Take the long johns, just in case.  I was fishing late in the afternoon Tuesday just before sunset and got in a hurry wading back downstream to the cabin. Took a tumble on a slick rock and had to "sit down" quick in Fighting Town creek. Brrrrrr!!!!!!!! I think my bones have warmed back up to normal. The soft tissue should return to 98.6 today.





mrs. hornet22 said:


> Woops. I did that duck huntin standing in a beaver run. Shot and slipped all the way down. Waders were slap full of water.


Go Dawgs getting wet in rivers and beaver runs.


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Sep 30, 2022)

elfiii said:


> Go Dawgs back from our anniversary trip to the mountains and headed to deer camp to plant food plots.


Happy anniversary to the both of y'all, homeboy. Sounds like y'all had a great time. And of course...

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## John Cooper (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs fixin to eat lunch!!!


----------



## trad bow (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs in the afternoon


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs tomorrow we feast on tiger meat


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs staying hungry


----------



## trad bow (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs heading to Missouri to eat Chinese


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Sep 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS on Friday night


----------



## brownceluse (Sep 30, 2022)

@elfiii Happy Anniversary to you and Mrs.! Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## westcobbdog (Sep 30, 2022)

Hoping Monken can show off his play calling and showcase our receivers and get a transfer commit from #1 WR Luther Burden from St Louis. 
Read where he is not happy at Mizzou and thinking of transferring and Ga and Bama came in second and third place for his commitment last fall.


----------



## Duff (Sep 30, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Sep 30, 2022)

GO DAWGS! Got the boat hooked up, gonna go try and catch a few fish tomorrow morning, then watch some football the rest of the day!


----------



## formula1 (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!  Getting ready for a windy VA opening day!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs on game day!!!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 1, 2022)

Go DAWGS!

You ain't a real duck hunter until you look up and see your hat floating above you!


----------



## Duff (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs watering food plot


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## gacowboy (Oct 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS !!!
This Kentucky/ ole miss game  officials are out to lunch …


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)




----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 1, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 1, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

*GO DAWGS!*


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!! Half time! Dawgs need to start playing!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 1, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 1, 2022)

I have no clue what type of team we have. But Go Dawgs anyway!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 1, 2022)

Go 5-0 Dawgs! It was sho nuff ugly. But it was sho nuff a win!

GO DAWGS!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs wondering why Kirby was so calm during the game??


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 2, 2022)

Rackmaster said:


> Go Dawgs wondering why Kirby was so calm during the game??


I was wondering the same thing.

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2022)

Go 5-0 Dawgs with lots holes to fill!


----------



## Duff (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs bout gave me a heart attack last night!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs cornfused and in bewilderment at what transpired last night!!!!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 2, 2022)

Go DAWGS finding a way to win!  Missouri whipped our lines first half but cussing Kirby must have called them out at half time!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2022)

Rat poison. Dawgs been eating it. Hopefully we drop to like 7 or 8 in the polls. I that’ll help.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2022)

Yep we need help, these guys are believing everything they hear and read. 

I believe a drop in the polls is what the doctor ordered.


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Rat poison. Dawgs been eating it. Hopefully we drop to like 7 or 8 in the polls. I that’ll help.


I think so as well!
All of their heads are to high in the sky they need to come back to earth!

GO DAWGS regrouping and kicking Auburn's tail next weekend!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 2, 2022)




----------



## fishnguy (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs needing to work out some garbage! I have wanted to say our O line coach may be the issue, but it looks more like the players considering how they played in the 4th quarter. I thought we should have wore them down sooner on the depth aspect.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 2, 2022)

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 2, 2022)

Go Dawgs. I’m a fan not a coach. Second guessing anyone after the facts is so easy anyone almost could be a coach. It just doesn’t work that way. I’m a fan. 
GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 2, 2022)

trad bow said:


> Go Dawgs. I’m a fan not a coach. Second guessing anyone after the facts is so easy anyone almost could be a coach. It just doesn’t work that way. I’m a fan.
> GO Dawgs


Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs hoping after Kent State and Missouri the Dawgs are going to be released!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2022)




----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 3, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS getting ready to whup the ___________ ... what the heck are they this week?


----------



## trad bow (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 3, 2022)

Go DAWGS. Thank goodness one of the guys at the wedding kept giving me updates and had the game on his phone on the 45 min. shuttle ride home from the venue. Poor bus driver.  The bus was rocking.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs eating a samich for lunch!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs workin' they butts off plowing food plots.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs with no butts!!!!!


----------



## elfiii (Oct 3, 2022)

John Cooper said:


> Go Dawgs with no butts!!!!!



We got butts. They just real sore!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs not caring what place in the polls we are! 

JUST Win!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!

Dang been busy, it's done bed time!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 3, 2022)

GO DAWGS


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 3, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2022)

Go early morning Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 4, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 4, 2022)

Go DAWGS getting ready for duk season!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## elfiii (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2022)




----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2022)

GO Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## fishnguy (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs getting ready to beat the Tigles!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## Rackmaster (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 4, 2022)

Ugly the last couple weeks, but we still 5-0. We should cruise to the by-week then we get the gaturds! GO DAWGS!


----------



## Duff (Oct 4, 2022)

Goooooo Dawgs!!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 4, 2022)

Night Dawgs!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 4, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs from Chadron Nebraska looking at cows.


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2022)

Rise and shine early morning Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## Cool Hand Luke (Oct 5, 2022)

Good morning National Champions!!

GO DAWGS!!!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 5, 2022)

brownceluse said:


> Go Dawgs from Chadron Nebraska looking at cows.


That sure is a long way to go look at cows, you could have came over by my house and seen all the cows you want! GO DAWGS!


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 5, 2022)

Morning Humpday DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!


----------



## Silver Britches (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs ready to make T cry Saturday!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs


----------



## brownceluse (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!


----------



## mrs. hornet22 (Oct 5, 2022)

Goooooooooooooooooooooooooooo GEORGIA BULLDAWGS!


----------



## ADDICTED2HUNTIN (Oct 5, 2022)

GO DAWGS!


----------



## John Cooper (Oct 5, 2022)

Go Dawgs!!!!!

Someone please start a new thread!!!!!! I'm at work. 

@trad bow  it's your turn!!!!


----------



## trad bow (Oct 5, 2022)

Done


----------



## MudDucker (Oct 6, 2022)

Go DAWGS closin' out anuder thread!


----------

